# What If I don't 'want' to pass 12th?



## lovedonator (Feb 29, 2012)

Hii,I'm a 17 year old and a digit reader for past 5 years. I'm good with computers(Gaming,modding,creating ROMs for android). I don't have any solid programming knowledge right now but m gonna start very soon. The thing is that I'm totally fed up of studies.I can't bear cramming up stuff.I suck at math and I'm decent in other subjects if I make an effort(but I don't). So what should I do? I've already failed my 12th boards last year and I'm gonna fail again.So please don't suggest philosophical advice that I should study hard etc. etc.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, if you don't want a philosophical advice and you can't study, then you have no other option then to do something out of your passion.
You can't do "job" since those require degrees.
So, you can work as a freelancer, and later if you are successful you can open your company or something.
Possibilities are endless and if you have potential nobody can stop you from being successful.

But I will really advice to some how get a 12th pass tag. You can even take commerce or arts. Senior secondary certificate is the least requirement you should have.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 29, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Hii,I'm a 17 year old and a digit reader for past 5 years. I'm good with computers(Gaming,modding,creating ROMs for android). I don't have any solid programming knowledge right now but m gonna start very soon. The thing is that I'm totally fed up of studies.I can't bear cramming up stuff.I suck at math and I'm decent in other subjects if I make an effort(but I don't). So what should I do? I've already failed my 12th boards last year and I'm gonna fail again.So please don't suggest philosophical advice that I should study hard etc. etc.



tell yourself this " To hell with everything, i'll do this one last time...i'll complete my 12th & then f**k studies, f**k exams, i am going to do what i want.....but i will finish this." Thats pretty much what i told myself when i appeared for 12th...i passed at the first attempt & with 68 %. I then joined a diploma course in animation & VFX & now i work at a gaming studio in mumbai...i am doing everything i ever wanted & loved to do. But 12th is important...you can't get into any instt. if you haven't done your 12th. So, think about it.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 29, 2012)

Son,dropping out of school/college is never really a cool idea in India.

If you consider yourself in league of  founders of Apple or Microsoft ,then also it is India,even for a half decent living you need a decent degree.
As himadri said,you can show your middle finger to everyone now,but do prepare yourself to be shown that to you by everyone  everywhere,if you do not even have a graduation from a decent college.

Life is tough son,but you can be tougher.

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

First of all if you failing Why dont you try commerce?Give it a try?At least you'll Have a 12th pass certificate,These days almost all jobs require that your a 12th pass.
Work hard.


----------



## ico (Feb 29, 2012)

You should pass.

Fact is, anyone can pass in Maths - given you do Matrices and Determinants properly.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been to same situation,well I wasted couple of years of my life..

Clear 12th at least and then you can do correspondence courses anytime in your life, when ever you feel to, but without 12th, no and then appearing for 12th at higher age will be nightmare. 

I have done same thing, I have very different reason not to continue my studies



himadri_sm said:


> tell yourself this " To hell with everything, i'll do this one last time...i'll complete my 12th & then f**k studies, f**k exams, i am going to do what i want.....but i will finish this." Thats pretty much what i told myself when i appeared for 12th...i passed at the first attempt & with 68 %. I then joined a diploma course in animation & VFX & now i work at a gaming studio in mumbai...i am doing everything i ever wanted & loved to do. But 12th is important...you can't get into any instt. if you haven't done your 12th. So, think about it.



same my story, Just I am working as freelancer, as I don't like and will not ever do Jobs. will work only for me.


----------



## eggman (Feb 29, 2012)

Go with himadri_sm's advice. The 12th Pass tag makes a HUGEEEEEEEEEEE difference.
You really might end up regretting it a lot .


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, whatever you want to so can mostly be completed after you pass Class-12. Do it just one last year. Then you can continue with your dreams in future. Atleast in India 12th is important. Pass it. Go with what himadri_am said


----------



## abhidev (Feb 29, 2012)

treat passing 12th exams as your only way to fulfill your dreams and you'll surely pass it. All the best


----------



## adi007 (Mar 1, 2012)

consider 12th education as mandatory .
After that it depends upon your intrest and passion. Just clear 12th with good % and then you can chase your dreams.

These freelancing and all looks lucrative at first but not at all reliable in long term .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> same my story, Just I am working as freelancer, as I don't like and will not ever do Jobs. will work only for me.



May i know what kind of freelance projects you work on?


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 1, 2012)

why the f do you need a degree for a job?
cant you work for zero/minimum wage until you prove your worth?

i absolutely hate studying in my college, im doing this just to get a degree


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> *why the f do you need a degree for a job?
> cant you work for zero/minimum wage until you prove your worth?
> 
> i absolutely hate studying in my college, im doing this just to get a degree*


In India? NO.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> In India? NO.



i will absolutely *not* agree with this. Degree is required if you are in a regular field like Engg, Medical etc. But if you are in a creative field like Animation, VFX, Graphic Design, Web Design, Advertising etc...you don't need a degree at all. Hell, you can be completely self taught. You don't even need a diploma. All you need is a kick- ass portfolio (A showreel or demoreel as it is called) & you'll be hired based on that. You won't even be asked where you learnt these things or what courses you took...you may join any instt. anywhere in india but in the end, if your showreel lacks creativity & shows that you are not talented, no one is ever going to hire you. It doesn't matter if you passed out of J.J School of arts or any other practically unknown instt. Besides, most of these creative instt.'s offer diploma only. & trust me, i am saying everything from experience. I've been working for nearly 16 months now & i have a lot of friends who were in 6 months courses & they have reached positions like creative designers or technical directors in studios like pixion & prime focus.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> i will absolutely *not* agree with this. Degree is required if you are in a regular field like Engg, Medical etc. But if you are in a creative field like Animation, VFX, Graphic Design, Web Design, Advertising etc...you don't need a degree at all. Hell, you can be completely self taught. You don't even need a diploma. All you need is a kick- ass portfolio (A showreel or demoreel as it is called) & you'll be hired based on that. You won't even be asked where you learnt these things or what courses you took...you may join any instt. anywhere in india but in the end, if your showreel lacks creativity & shows that you are not talented, no one is ever going to hire you. It doesn't matter if you passed out of J.J School of arts or any other practically unknown instt. Besides, most of these creative instt.'s offer diploma only. & trust me, i am saying everything from experience. I've been working for nearly 16 months now & i have a lot of friends who were in 6 months courses & they have reached positions like creative designers or technical directors in studios like pixion & prime focus.


Its hard isn't it? And how many make it at the end?


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 1, 2012)

Bottom line is Education is not the only way for Success but truly it is the Easiest way..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its hard isn't it? And how many make it at the end?



Well is anything ever easy? Truth is- if you know what you're doing, you won't fail...but anyway, even i agree that everyone should be a graduate at least, even if it is just to tell people.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 1, 2012)

Grow up buddies. For a decent living here,you need to have degrees backed up with solid knowledge and understanding of your subject.
There is absolutely no shortcut,unless you are as talented as  himadri sm.

This why the fcuk I need formal education is one of the most idiotic and uncool attitude one can have.

If someone is really talented passing 12th or completing graduation is Childs play.


Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## red dragon (Mar 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its hard isn't it? And how many make it at the end?



Not that hard in fiction,almost impossible in real life.

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Grow up buddies. For a decent living here,you need to have degrees backed up with solid knowledge and understanding of your subject.
> There is absolutely no shortcut,unless you are as talented as  himadri sm.
> 
> This why the fcuk I need formal education is one of the most idiotic and uncool attitude one can have.
> ...



thanx but i still have a lot of things to learn...and hey even i was a student for 2 years in a diploma course before working....besides as i said, i agree graduation is important but to stay on topic, everyone should complete their 12th & then pursue a course of their choice. If that requires a degree, then get ready for graduation. The truth is- even i wanted to join a graduation course in animation. but degree courses in animation are extremely overpriced for absolutely no justifiable reason at all, which is why i opted for a diploma.


----------



## funskar (Mar 2, 2012)

Do it from any of the affialated board re .. your state board-cbse-icse or Nios..
Bt pass 12th first..

Don't bcom politician .. 90% of them are 7th-  max 10th pass.

You can become thekedaar by applying for license and make roads-bridge etc and earn hefty amount ..

Here is a guy in my town 10th pass out only.. he take tendor of roads-bridges n his per annum income is very hefty..


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 2, 2012)

*MOD EDIT* Stop being a moron.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 3, 2012)

I dont think TS needs more trolls.Closed


----------

